# shrimp baiting



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

We have been looking high and low to try to find an affordable bait to use for shrimp baiting season. I cannot believe how expensive this stuff is. I have used all my knowledge and experience to create an affordable shrimp bait. All you need is a little water and some clay. We have mixed the rest for you. I believe that this stuff is the best of several mixtures that I have used. C'mon by the shop and I'll show it to you. Also placed an order today for freshwater tackle, penn reels and combos, ugly stiks , pflueger rods and reels


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Steve is the shop on the same street as Lazy Gator just aways down on the same side?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

we are directly across from the beaver bar


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

We have feedback on our home-made shrimp bait. Our bait catcher was out at 2am. He threw the castnet and came up empty. He placed a bait ball, waited 20 minutes and threw again. he was mad because he hit a school of menhaden...much to his surprise, it wasn't menhaden. It was a net full of shrimp! The net floated to the surface full of shrimp. I rekkin that's a pretty good confirmation for our shrimp bait. I have 20 lbs made up right now. Will make more tomorrow


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Makes me wanna try shrimpn!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

is this technique just for nighttime shrimping ?? or daytime also.
I have never tried shrimping before - but would like to if something works
to bring them into close proximity. In the daytime.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

For Shrimping in the state of South Carolina you need a license . And a non resident license will run you $500.00 Catching shrimp requires a net and a non resident without a license , by law can not throw a net .


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> For Shrimping in the state of South Carolina you need a license . And a non resident license will run you $500.00 Catching shrimp requires a net and a non resident without a license , by law can not throw a net .


Makes me not wannna try shrimp'n!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

fleaflicker said:


> Makes me not wannna try shrimp'n!


That only applies to throwing a net over bait, for just getting shrimp for bait or a couple to eat all you is the salt water fishing license.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

And that's what Skink is selling Bait to catch the shrimp. Baiting your poles! You set your poles in the mud then bait & wait.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Shrimp baiting can be done any time of day. Our bait guy just happened to be out at night




BarefootJohnny said:


> is this technique just for nighttime shrimping ?? or daytime also.
> I have never tried shrimping before - but would like to if something works
> to bring them into close proximity. In the daytime.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

preliminary reports say that the shrimp are still a bit on the small size, plenty of them, worth throwing the net at, but the jumbos arent on the move yet.


----------

